# [EVDL] EV Speedometer



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>>>I purchased a ten or twenty dollar bike speedometer
and installed a magnet on the CV joint and extended
the reed switch sensor to the cabin. Great
big LCD display, easy to read, but needs external
illumination at night.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Fred, 
I used a bike speedometer on my golf cart and the
screen is much smaller than I anticipated.
I've put about 65 miles on the cart in the past 4
weeks and really like having this accessory. What
brand and model speedometer do you have?
I would be interested in other recommendations as
well.
Thanks,

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

hi ahhh that sounds like the ticket ,,can i get a more detailing on how to
,,wiring etc do this for mine ??? lonnie thx


Rod Hower
>>>>I purchased a ten or twenty dollar bike speedometer
> and installed a magnet on the CV joint and extended
> the reed switch sensor to the cabin. Great
> big LCD display, easy to read, but needs external
> illumination at night.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>
> Fred,
> I used a bike speedometer on my golf cart and the
> screen is much smaller than I anticipated.
> I've put about 65 miles on the cart in the past 4
> weeks and really like having this accessory. What
> brand and model speedometer do you have?
> I would be interested in other recommendations as
> well.
> Thanks,
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- [email protected] wrote:
> > hi ahhh that sounds like the ticket ,,can i get a
> > more detailing on how to
> > ,,wiring etc do this for mine ??? lonnie thx
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

hi ahhh found you in archives . im interested in having you make me a speedo
. lonnie



> fred_dot_u wrote:
> >
> > ACDCEV, I saw a later post suggesting a GPS as a solution to your
> > speedometer question. A less sophisticated answer and perhaps somewhat
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's another possibility. I saw these in Motorcycle Consumer News a while
ago.

http://trailtech.net/vector.html


Tom




> fred_dot_u wrote:
> >
> > ACDCEV, I saw a later post suggesting a GPS as a solution to your
> > speedometer question. A less sophisticated answer and perhaps somewhat
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The factory-preferred way to activate speedometer on a conversion is to 
have the factory speedo do what it's designed to.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry for the inadvertent send on the incomplete post.

The factory-preferred way to activate speedometer on a conversion is to 
have the factory speedo do what it's designed to. Older speedometers 
want a rotating cable input, they almost always want 1000 revolutions 
per mile. Newer speedometers want a VSS (Vehicle Speed Sensor) signal, 
which is a pulsing signal with 1000, 2000 or 4000 pulses per mile. Not 
far removed from the magnet on the driveshaft sort of thing, and you can 
see the family resemblance to the old spinning cable. The motorsport 
crowd has a lot of resources for working with VSS, adapting one type of 
VSS to another, electronically "regearing" VSS to correct for tire 
diameters, etc. They even have gadgets to convert an electronic VSS to 
a spinning cable or vice versa 

Robert

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

